# Alternative zum Schmiedehammer



## Rudynator (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi ich wollte ma fragen ob es wie bei Bergbau das hier

Stechhacke

auch bei Schmiedekunst eine Alternative zum kaufbaren Schmiedehammer gibt?


----------



## noizycat (30. November 2008)

Nicht, dass ich wüsste ... allerdings gibt es jetzt ja das supertolle Ingi-Taschenmesser, wo z.B. Hammer und Hacke mit drin sind und noch paar andere Dinge. Will das unbedingt haben, da der Kram dann nur noch einen Inventarplatz wegnimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Awthar (1. Dezember 2008)

Jap gibts Spitzhammer


----------



## krachwummschami (4. Februar 2009)

und http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40772  (rezzen funzt nur als ingi, alles andre auch als laie, lv und beruf egal)


----------

